# Άνω τελεία



## Dodona (Sep 16, 2014)

Όλες οι άνω τελείες ενός γερμανικού πρωτοτύπου μεταφράζονται με άνω τελείες και στα ελληνικά; 
Εάν το πρωτότυπο βρίθει άνω τελειών, πόσο δόκιμο είναι ένα ελληνικό κείμενο γεμάτο άνω τελείες; 
Εγώ εν γένει χρησιμοποιώ άνω τελείες. Παρατηρώ ωστόσο ότι οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν άνω και κάτω τελεία ή και κανονική τελεία, εκεί που κανονικά θα ταίριαζε η άνω τελεία.
Ποιά είναι η άποψή σας; 

Μετά από μια τυχαία περιήγηση στο site αντιλήφθηκα ότι εδώ θα περάσω πολλές ώρες! Είμαι σχετικά καινούρια στα λημέρια σας, οπότε συγχωρέστε μου τυχόν λάθη, π.χ. εάν το Thread είναι σε λάθος σημείο ή εάν ήδη υπάρχει.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Πρώτα απ' όλα καλωσήρθες!

Είτε μεταφράζεις κείμενο είτε διασκευάζεις, αν δεν έχεις παραθέσεις από το πρωτότυπο, στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείς την εμπειρική σου γνώση και αυτά που διδάχθηκες στο σχολείο σχετικά με την στίξη στα ελληνικά. Από γερμανικά δεν σκαμπάζω, αλλά τα αγγλικά, τα οποία κατέχω σε έναν ικανοποιητικό, πιστεύω, βαθμό, έχουν ελαφρώς διαφορετικές συμβάσεις στίξης. Η αντίστοιχη άνω τελεία πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται εκεί που εμείς θα βάζαμε άνω-κάτω τελεία ή απλό κόμμα, ανάλογα βέβαια και με την χρήση (αν το κείμενο είναι επιστημονικό, δημοσιογραφικό, αποτύπωση προφορικού λόγου, κτλ).

Αν κρίνεις ότι στα αντίστοιχα σημεία δεν ταιριάζει η άνω τελεία και θα προτιμούσες κόμμα ή τελεία ή κάτι άλλο, επειδή έτσι σού λέει η αίσθηση που έχεις -της ελληνικής-, τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα βρίσκεσαι στην σωστή κατεύθυνση. Γενικά, όταν συντάσσεις ένα κείμενο στην γλώσσα σου, είτε είναι από μετάφραση είτε πρωτότυπο, καλό είναι να το προσαρμόζεις στα δικά της πρότυπα, να χρησιμοποιείς σχήματα που χρησιμοποιούν οι ομιλητές και δομές που δεν φαντάζουν ξένες -στον βαθμό που αυτό είναι δυνατό. Ακολουθείς την κρίση σου για το αν ταιριάζει κόμμα, τελεία, άνω τελεία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Καλωσήρθες, Dodona. Ένα πράγμα θα προσθέσω μόνο τώρα: η γενιά (και κάτι) που μεγαλώνει με υπολογιστές τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια, αν είναι στη Δύση, βρίσκει την άνω τελεία της δεξιά από το L. Ή σε κάποιο εξίσου πρόχειρο πλήκτρο. Στα ελληνικά πληκτρολόγια την κρύψανε. Οπότε, τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια ξεμαθαίνουμε τη χρήση της, ψάχνουμε άλλους τρόπους να δείξουμε αυτό που είναι κανονικά μια παύση μεγαλύτερη από την παύση του κόμματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει άνω τελεία στις κλασικές κωδικοποιήσεις. Υπάρχει ένα σύμβολο που της φέρνει αρκετά, κατά τύχη (μέση τελεία) και είναι αυτό που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε. Η άνω τελεία πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο ύψος της άνω τελείας που περιέχεται στο ελληνικό ερωτηματικό και την άνω-κάτω τελεία. Σύγκριση του ύψους αυτών των δύο με την μέση τελεία: ;:·

Υπάρχουν άλλα δύο σύμβολα, το dot above, που είναι ελαφρώς πιο πάνω από εκεί που θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται η άνω τελεία (;:˙), στο ύψος των διαλυτικών (¨˙) και το half triangular colon που είναι στο σωστό ύψος, στις περισσότερες γραμματοσειρές, αλλά τριγωνικό (*;:ˑ*). Υπόψιν ότι στην default γραμματοσειρά της Λεξιλογίας έχει το ίδιο ύψος με την μέση τελεία.

Τέλος, η εκτεταμένη Arial έχει ένα σύμβολο που λέγεται Greek ano teleia, το οποίο στην παρούσα γραμματοσειρά έχει ίδιο ύψος με την μέση τελεία (··). Ωστόσο η διαφορά τους είναι εμφανής σε γραμματοσειρά Arial: *··*
Σε σύγκριση με τις άνω τελείες ερωτηματικού και άνω-κάτω τελείας (στο τέλος η μέση τελεία): *;:··*

Δυστυχώς αυτή η άνω τελεία δεν είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμη με συντόμευση (υπάρχουν διάφορα πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις για να την κάνεις διαθέσιμη αλλά θέλουν λίγη προεργασία). Φυσικά πάντα μπορείς να χρησιμοποείς μέση τελεία και να την υψώνεις με superscript, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου πρακτικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Για τα πρακτικά του πράγματος (παλιότερη κουβέντα στο Ευχετήριο!), γράφοντας 0387 και πατώντας Alt-X στο Word έχουμε την κανονική άνω τελεία. Η γραμματοσειρά είναι Verdana.

συμβατική· Unicode· 

Έχω προγραμματίσει στις αυτόματες διορθώσεις το Word να μου δίνει αυτή την άνω τελεία όταν πατάω δύο κόμματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2014)

Και επειδή ρώτησες για γερμανικά, Dodona, και μολονότι είναι δύσκολο να δώσει κανείς απάντηση χωρίς τα συμφραζόμενα και μη γνωρίζοντας αν οι αντιστοιχίες είναι ένα προς ένα {βάζεις άραγε και το ρήμα στο τέλος της πρότασης, όταν μεταφράζεις από γερμανικά;}, η απάντηση είναι «ναι». Πιθανότατα. :)

Καλώς ήρθες και να περάσεις πολλές χρήσιμες ώρες εδώ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 16, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει άνω τελεία στις κλασικές κωδικοποιήσεις.





Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, η εκτεταμένη Arial έχει ένα σύμβολο που λέγεται Greek ano teleia


Η άνω τελεία προβλέπεται κανονικά στη μία (όπως λέμε one ring to rule them all) κλασική κωδικοποίηση, το Unicode (Greek ano teleia). Tα προβλήματα εμφάνισης της άνω τελείας, με την απόδοση της ως middle dot σε κάποιες γραμματοσειρές είναι ζήτημα τεμπέλικου σχεδιασμού των γραμματοσειρών και όχι κωδικοποίησης. Είναι πολλές οι γραμματοσειρές στις οποίες η πλατωνική ιδέα Greek ano teleia εμφανίζεται κανονικά ως άνω τελεία. 

Το πρόβλημα της απουσίας της άνω τελείας από τις συνηθισμένες διατάξεις πληκτρολογίου είναι διαφορετικό, αλλά λύνεται εύκολα με τις συντομεύσεις που οι περισσότεροι φαντάζομαι φτιάχνουμε στο Office, ή με τις εφαρμογές αντικατάστασης κειμένου προκειμένου για άλλα προγράμματα, όπως οι browsers.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ... ή με τις εφαρμογές αντικατάστασης κειμένου προκειμένου για άλλα προγράμματα, όπως οι browsers.


Καλημέρα. Γιά πες, γιά πες καμιά καλή ιδέα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Υπάρχουν προγράμματα που εγκαθιστώντας τα μπορείς να ορίσεις εσύ συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων που θα σου βγάζουν τους επιθυμητούς χαρακτήρες. Έχω 2-3 υπόψιν αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά τους και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ψάξω αυτήν την στιγμή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Μα είναι εύκολο να βγούμε γύρα στο διαδίκτυο να βρούμε τίτλους. Το αίτημά μου αφορούσε προγράμματα τα οποία χρησιμοποιείτε και σας κάνουν ευτυχισμένους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι ευτυχισμένος με τα altcodes μου, που θυμάμαι απέξω. Δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύουν παρά μόνο με εκτεταμένο πληκτρολόγιο γι' αυτό και δεν χωνεύω τα μικρά λάπτοπ και ό,τι δεν έχει αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο. Έναν καιρό είχα ένα απ' αυτά τα προγραμματάκια που δούλευε αξιοπρεπώς, αλλά μου την δίνουν τα πολλά προγράμματα στο background και έγραψα ένα δικό μου, λιγότερο ενοχλητικό. Κάποια στιγμή άλλαξα υπολογιστή και το άφησα κάπου αλλού αλλά μπορεί να το έχω ακόμη ξεχασμένο σε κάποιον δίσκο (ή σε Visual C ήταν ή VB). Θα το ψάξω το απόγευμα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Γιά πες, γιά πες καμιά καλή ιδέα.





nickel said:


> Μα είναι εύκολο να βγούμε γύρα στο διαδίκτυο να βρούμε τίτλους. Το αίτημά μου αφορούσε προγράμματα τα οποία χρησιμοποιείτε και σας κάνουν ευτυχισμένους.



Συνήθως αυτά τα προγράμματα τα χρησιμοποιούν κομπιουτεράδες που χρειάζονται πάρα πολλούς αυτοματισμούς κατά τον προγραμματισμό. Εγώ ήθελα ένα απλούστατο και ελαφρύ προγραμματάκι, μη επεμβατικό και απλό στην χρήση. Χρησιμοποιώ το Texter, αρχαίο αλλά και το απλούστερο που είχα βρει. Μόνο για Windows και υποτίθεται πως δεν λειτουργεί σε 64bit λειτουργικά. Λέω υποτίθεται γιατί στα δικά μου 64μπιτα μια χαρά λειτουργεί, απλώς με κάποια bugs (ακυρώνει κάποιες από τις υπόλοιπες συντομεύσεις του office όταν είναι σε λειτουργία, οπότε πρέπει να το απενεργοποιώ όταν δεν το χρειάζομαι). Το χρησιμοποιώ πια μόνο στους browsers, για να βάζω url, να κάνω blockquote και τέτοια απλά πράγματα.


----------



## Dodona (Oct 6, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και συγγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντησή μου...
Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν openoffice ή libreoffice η άνω τελεία βρίσκεται στο συνδυασμό: δεξί ALT + Q!


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 6, 2014)

Dodona -- ακριβώς πώς το πληκτρολογείς στο Libre Office; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...

Στο μεταξύ βρήκα αυτό το οποίο λειτουργεί όταν η άνω τελεία υπάρχει στη γραμματοσειρά.

http://www.fileformat.info/tool/unicodeinput/

Προσοχή, 
1. αφού το τρέξεις φανερώνεται ένα εικονίδιο στο system tray
2. για να φανερωθεί το μενού: ALTGR και PLUS του KEYPAD
3. θυμάται τον τελευταίο κωδικό


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

jmanveda said:


> Dodona -- ακριβώς πώς το πληκτρολογείς στο LibreOffice; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...



Καλημέρα. Να τι μπορείς να κάνεις στο LibreOffice:


Παίρνεις την καλή Unicode άνω τελεία με αντιγραφή από το #5
Πηγαίνεις στα Tools > AutoCorrect Options
Στην καρτέλα Replace ορίζουμε γλώσσα αλλαγής (Replacements and exceptions for language) τα Greek
Στη θέση (πεδίο) Replace βάζουμε δυο κόμματα [,,] και στο With βάζουμε με επικόλληση την άνω τελεία
Πατάμε New για να σωθεί η προσθήκη στον πίνακα.
Κανονικά τώρα, όταν γράφουμε ελληνικά, μετά από δύο κόμματα και διάστημα τα δύο κόμματα πρέπει να γίνονται σαν την ωραία άνω τελεία.

Δοκιμάστε το και πείτε μου αν έπιασε σε σας. (Κάπως έτσι γίνεται και στο Word, βέβαια.)


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Να τι μπορείς να κάνεις στο LibreOffice:
> Δοκιμάστε το και πείτε μου αν έπιασε σε σας. (Κάπως έτσι γίνεται και στο Word, βέβαια.)



AH...KINDRED SPIRITS?
αμάν, νίκελ μου, το ίδιο ακριβώς κολπάκι χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ίσαμε τώρα: «,,»
μα, μέχρι κεραίας δηλαδή!

η δική σου όμως άνω τελεία είναι ...πολυτελείας, να πούμε. 
η δική μου ήτανε το πολύ μια οιονεί «μέση στιγμή» (if that...) που είχα βρει στη γ/σειρά symbol.
τώρα όμως υιοθέτησα τη δική σου λύση.

το αυτό και με άλλα σύμβολα, πχ βαθμούς κελσίου (°), παράγραφος (§), κ.ά. που χρησιμοποιώ σπανιότερα.

ah...luxuries we can afford...
Μάικ


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Κάπως έτσι γίνεται και στο Word, βέβαια.)


Ερώτηση: Γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο και όταν γράφεις κείμενο σε κελιά του Excel; Επειδή εκεί έχω ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιώ τις άνω τελείες μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2014)

Ναι, μόλις το δοκίμασα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2014)

Μια πληροφορία που ίσως θέλει περισσότερη συζήτηση, αλλού: τις δουλειές του Excel τις κάνω συχνά σε Word και τις μεταφέρω στο Excel. Σε κάποιες δουλειές μετράνε κάποια πλεονεκτήματα ή κάποιες συνήθειες του Word.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2014)

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί η Microsoft έχει κάνει τόσο κακή δουλειά στην ενοποίηση του Office. Αφού είναι ένα πακέτο, θα μπορούσαν να μοιράζονται πολύ περισσότερες λειτουργίες, βιβλιοθήκες, κτλ. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα είναι σαν σύνολο προγραμμάτων με ομοειδές interface.


----------



## Dodona (Oct 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Να τι μπορείς να κάνεις στο LibreOffice:
> 
> Δοκιμάστε το και πείτε μου αν έπιασε σε σας. (Κάπως έτσι γίνεται και στο Word, βέβαια.)



Nickel, το δοκίμασα και έπιασε με την πραγματική άνω τελεία. Καταπληκτικό! Έγώ όμως δεν έβαλα την unicode όπως πρότεινες. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσα να τη βρω. Έβαλα την άνω τελεία από τα Special Modifier Letters. Είναι εξίσου καλή.

jmanveda: Στο libreoffice ως προεπιλεγμένη ρύθμιση είναι η μέση τελεία στο συνδυασμό πλήκτρων ALT (δεξί στα αμερικάνικα πληκτρολόγια) ή ALT GR (στα γερμανικά πληκτρολόγια) + q 
(του αμερικάνικου πληκτρολογίου, δηλ. από ότι θυμάμαι το [;] του ελληνικού). 
Πιο απλά: 
Ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο: ΑLT δεξί + ;


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 12, 2014)

Dodona, Ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν δούλεψε. Τώρα πια δεν έχει σημασία.
Πάντως, εκείνο το προγραμματάκι που βρήκα χαρίζει την πραγματική άνω τελεία με 0387.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 12, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> AH...KINDRED SPIRITS?
> αμάν, νίκελ μου, το ίδιο ακριβώς κολπάκι χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ ίσαμε τώρα: «,,»
> μα, μέχρι κεραίας δηλαδή!
> 
> ...





Dodona said:


> Nickel, το δοκίμασα και έπιασε με την πραγματική άνω τελεία. Καταπληκτικό! Έγώ όμως δεν έβαλα την unicode όπως πρότεινες. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσα να τη βρω. Έβαλα την άνω τελεία από τα Special Modifier Letters. Είναι εξίσου καλή.



Αν μου επιτρέπετε αμφότεροι, αφού μπήκατε στον κόπο να δημιουργήσετε μια συντόμευση, δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός λόγος να μην χρησιμοποιήσετε τη σωστή άνω τελεία του Unicode. Δεν υπάρχει άνω τελεία πολυτελείας και εξίσου καλές άνω τελείες. Υπάρχει μόνο η κανονική Greek Ano Teleia του Unicode και άλλοι χαρακτήρες «κάτι σαν άνω τελεία». Καλό είναι να σκέφτεστε την τύχη των κειμένων σας σε βάθος χρόνου: το πώς θα τα ψάξει ένας άλλος χρήστης, τις μετατροπές τους σε άλλες γραμματοσειρές, άλλα μελλοντικά λειτουργικά συστήματα, άλλα μελλοντικά προγράμματα. Και ο μόνος τρόπος να παραμείνει τότε άνω τελεία αυτό που εσείς τώρα θεωρείτε ότι είναι άνω τελεία (ενώ για το σύστημα είναι middle dot, raised point κλπ.) είναι να χρησιμοποιήσετε την πλατωνική ιδέα της άνω τελείας που προβλέπει το unicode, η οποία είναι ανεξάρτητη από την αριστοτελική της υλοποίηση σε συγκεκριμένες γραμματοσειρές. 

Αυτή η απεμπλοκή από τη συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση και η πλήρης μετατρεψιμότητα είναι εξάλλου ο ίδιος ο λόγος ύπαρξης του unicode.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς: κάτι στο σύμπλεγμα του «άνω» με την «τελεία» αναδεικνύει τη φιλοσοφική μας διάθεση· ακόμα και σε σχέση με ένα σημείο της στίξης, ακόμα και την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι.

Καλημέρα


----------

